# ROTP/OFFICER Trade Question / Personal Introduction



## OCDT.Wannabe (2 Oct 2011)

Hello everybody,
 :warstory:
I am a 16 year old student who attends a high school in the GTA.
Recently I have been interested in joining the Canadian Armed Forces,
and so I have been influenced to follow my interest through the Regular Officer Training Plan,
to protect my country and its interests domestic and abroad.
--

--
And so my question is that if I was to be accepted into RMC in a MOS that is fit to my vision capability (V4), for example (MPO, HCAO, LOG etc.), and I was to have LASIK, could I request a MOS transfer to a combat arm which requires V3 vision?
 :dunno:
--
Also I was wondering if the Canadian Armed Forces were providing subsidization for any sort of corrective eye surgery, while you are in RMC.
rancing:
--

Thanks for taking your time out and reading this!
-HR


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2011)

OCDT.Wannabe said:
			
		

> And so my question is that if I was to be accepted into RMC in a MOS that is fit to my vision capability (V4), for example (MPO, HCAO, LOG etc.), and I was to have LASIK, could I request a MOS transfer to a combat arm which requires V3 vision?



Possibly.  But be prepared to stay in the trade you get in with.




			
				OCDT.Wannabe said:
			
		

> Also I was wondering if the Canadian Armed Forces were providing subsidization for any sort of corrective eye surgery, while you are in RMC.



No.  It's on your own dime and I wouldn't advise getting it while at RMC, just because there are some restrictions (for a short time) after the surgery.

Why not get it before joining?


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe (2 Oct 2011)

Hey thanks for the quick reply! ;D
--
I was really hoping to join a combat arm, but getting in the Forces will be a dream come true itself!
--
Apparently its inadvisable to get lasik before you are 21. ullhair:
So me being the nerd that listens to everything a doctor recommends, I don't want to do it before going to RMC.
--
Thanks again for replying!
rancing:
-HR


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2011)

OCDT.Wannabe said:
			
		

> Apparently its inadvisable to get lasik before you are 21.



18 and older, according to LASIK MD.


----------



## canada94 (2 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> 18 and older, according to LASIK MD.



Yeah that is what I have been told as well. I want to get Lasik before RMC or Civi U (if I even get in), and I was told 18 is the magical O.K age hehe


----------



## yoman (2 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No.  It's on your own dime and I wouldn't advise getting it while at RMC, just because there are some restrictions (for a short time) after the surgery.



Lots of people have gotten it while at RMC. You just have to plan it right.


----------



## Pusser (2 Oct 2011)

However, your current medical standard, not the one you expect to be, is the only thing the Recruiting Centre can work with.  In other words, you cannot enroll or start the process for enrolling in an occupation that requires V3, unless you actually are V3.

Having said all of this, I was once V4 and was medically transferred to another occupation as a result.  When I had laser eye surgery (PRK in my case), I went from V4 to V1 and could have transferred into an occupation requiring a higher vision category (provided I met all the other criteria), but chose to stay where I was (too far along in my career at that point to change).


----------

